# Looking for old corp friends.



## 3RCR_HIGHLANDERS_#9 (15 Jun 2005)

My name is Mcpl Bell-Gallagher(Fuller) of #9 RCACC, London Ontario.  I was in the 2642, 3RCR RCACC of Petawawa before that and before even that i was with the Highlanders of Toronto.  I was wondering if they could reply to this post, it would be nice to chat with old friends once again.

Thx all.


----------



## 3RCR_HIGHLANDERS_#9 (15 Jun 2005)

Btw others can reply here to if you are looking for old friend as well.


----------



## patt (15 Jun 2005)

when were you in 2642? i was there from '99 to '01 (had to move)


----------



## 3RCR_HIGHLANDERS_#9 (15 Jun 2005)

lets see, today is 2005, joined my first cadet corps 3 years ago, so i was the for the 2003-2004 year.  kk?


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Jun 2005)

when you say highlanders in the armoruies in Toronto, would that be Moss Park armouries?

dileas

tess


----------



## Burrows (15 Jun 2005)

Alright a few things.

1) Read the cadet forum rules.
2) There are already a few threads on this.
3) If you had read the rules you would know things like "btw" "kk" and "omg" are not tolerated.
4) I'm locking this.  Please take it to PM you two.

To find other people use the intro thread.  It will be clear who is from your unit by the message they leave there.

5) I'm a mean, miserable, fun sucking, people who don't read my rules hating person.


----------

